# Frogs & Toads > Other Frogs & Toads >  Feeding an American Toad and Northern Leopard Frog?

## AAron

Apart from getting Dubias, Crickets, and varied types of Earthworms along with Waxworms, Woodlice, and Butter worms, I was wondering about possibly using Crayfish for the leopard frog like goldfish or minnows as a once in a while food source? I have been researching about this but I've heard varied  opinions. Would it be okay to add it in as a part of a diet on occasion? I also saw a place that is selling wolf spiders. Would this be okay to use if it's small as an occasional food source for either the toad or frog? 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## gut

I found this article about why goldfish are bad for african clawed frogs, I'd assume its the same for toads: 

Can Clawed Frogs Eat Feeder Goldfish? | Animals - PawNation

and another one about feeding goldfish to turtles: 

Feeding Fishes to Amphibians and Reptiles: the Goldfish /Vitamin E Question - Part 1

as for spiders I have no idea!! Now you've got me curious

----------


## Eli

I wouldn't really recommend fish. All sorts of problems can arise. As for spiders, frogs do eat them in the wild so as long as they are captive bred feeders it sounds ok. The only thing I would be worried about is if the spider should decide to bite the frog back...

----------


## findiviglio

> I found this article about why goldfish are bad for african clawed frogs, I'd assume its the same for toads: 
> 
> Can Clawed Frogs Eat Feeder Goldfish? | Animals - PawNation
> 
> and another one about feeding goldfish to turtles: 
> 
> Feeding Fishes to Amphibians and Reptiles: the Goldfish /Vitamin E Question - Part 1
> 
> as for spiders I have no idea!! Now you've got me curious


Hi, thanks for referring my article re goldfish/turtles.  Minnows are a good food source for leopard frogs, use small individuals, not more often than once monthly or so; earthworms ideal as basis of diet.  they readily accept spiders, but I would avoid, bite potential for frog and frog keeper. m let me know if you need more info, best.,  frank

----------

gut

----------


## AAron

Thank you guys for all of the feedback. I wasn't really considering giving a crayfish to the Toad. I was more worried about the Spider for her. I believe it is captive bread. As for the Leopard Frog, I only once and a while probably every 3 months offer a goldfish so I may do that with a small crayfish to see if he is interested. I'm going to message that site on the spider and see if it's captive bread. As for mr. Indiviglio, I asked you so many questions starting up. As to what ideal feeders to use and what size tank they require since it's 2 species. You might know me by my name. AAron, I appreciate the help again Mr. Indiviglio. 
I have read almost all of your articles also. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## AAron

Today I put a small crayfish in my tank and thought the Leopard frog would eat it. It was slightly larger then a large cricket. Instead the toad came out of her burrow, crawled up to the crayfish, struck her tongue out and made a surprised look. Then she ate it. She ate the crayfish. I'm going to monitor her to see how she does. I found out how aggressive she is. I got the crayfish out of a stream. It was a very healthy, both the stream and crayfish


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## AAron

The Toad is doing great. She is completely normal. Thank God. The Leopard Frog is eating now also.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

